# fragen zu den anzeigen von munin - iowait - festplatte..luks

## pieter_parker

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7640/munin.png

was genau bedeutet dieses "iowait" ? kann ich etwas verbessern um den wert kleiner zuhalten ?

:edit, ueberschriftLast edited by pieter_parker on Mon Jul 13, 2009 9:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was genau bedeutet dieses "iowait" ? kann ich etwas verbessern um den wert kleiner zuhalten ?

 

D.h. dein System beschäftigt sich damit auf die Festplatte zu warten.

Schnellere Festplatte und/oder Technologie einsetzen (SAS statt PATA oder einen Controller mit Cache etc.) sofern nicht irgendwelche wildgewordenen Applikationen 'sinnlos' auf den Platten herumschreiben und man dort mit einer Optimierung ansetzen kann.

----------

## pieter_parker

verwende nur sata festplatten

kann das an luks liegen ? hab von einer verschluesselten festplatte auf eine nicht verschluesselte und auch mal andersrum und auch mal von 2 verschluesselten hin und her kopiert

hab 8 gig ram im computer. wenn ich den computer rebooten musste sehe ich das wenn ich kopiere er den ram immer richtig mit nutzt zum cachen, ist der ram-"cache" nicht ausreichend genug ?

sas ist mir zuteuer und ich benutze den onboard intel ich9 sata kontroler

gibt es an der softwareseite etwas das ich verbessern koennte ?

western digital wirbt bei ihrer "black" festplattenserie damit das diese 2 prozessoren haben, ist von auszugehen das bei einer festplatte mit 2 porzessoren die iowait werte deutlich niedriger waeren ?

----------

## pieter_parker

oder koennte das an einer fehlden sata ncq unterstuetzung im linux liegen ?

----------

## moe

Was wurde denn in dem Zeitraum wo die iowait-Ausschläge so hoch waren gemacht? Generell muss es ja kein Problem sein, heftiges Lesen/Schreiben gibt halt hohen iowait. Hast du mal mit hdparm -tT oder bonnie++ die Plattengeschwindigkeit getestet?

Edith: Hab gerade erst gelesen, dass du da Dateien hin- und herkopiert hast. Ich behaupte mal, dass das IOWAIT dann normal ist, schliesslich ist die Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit begrenzt, also muss der Prozess warten. Die (hohe) Ram-Nutzung dürfte durch LUKS entstehen, die Daten werden ja im Ram entschlüsselt.

Ob 2 Prozessoren bei ner Platte da helfen weiß ich nicht, vermutlich nicht viel, da die größte Bremse hier LUKS sein dürfte.

Wieviel MB/s werden denn bei so einer Kopieraktion erreicht? Wenn der Wert in Ordnung ist, würd ich mir da weiter keine Sorgen machen.

----------

## pieter_parker

genau getestet hab ich die geschwindigkeit noch nicht

es sind alles moderne platten, also ueber 60 und unter 100mb/s machen die

beim kopieren (im mc) erreiche ich transferraten von 60 bis 70mb/s, von und auf luks

----------

## pieter_parker

waeren die iowait werte niedriger wenn ich anstat ddr2-800 arbeitsspeicher ddr3 arbeitsspeicher verwenden wuerde ?

kann das vielleicht an fehlender sata ncq unterstuetzung liegen ?

wo kann ich nachsehen ob im kernel ncq an ist ? und ob es auch genutzt wird ?

(ueber / und dann NCQ hab ich nix gefunden in der kernel config)

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wo kann ich nachsehen ob im kernel ncq an ist ? und ob es auch genutzt wird ?

 Zb. http://www.google.de/search?q=linux+ncq+support  :Smile: 

zb http://blog.kovyrin.net/2006/08/11/turn-on-ncq-on-ich-linux/

also in der kernel Log, zb via 

```
$ dmesg | grep -i NCQ
```

----------

## ScytheMan

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> waeren die iowait werte niedriger wenn ich anstat ddr2-800 arbeitsspeicher ddr3 arbeitsspeicher verwenden wuerde ?
> 
> kann das vielleicht an fehlender sata ncq unterstuetzung liegen ?
> 
> wo kann ich nachsehen ob im kernel ncq an ist ? und ob es auch genutzt wird ?
> ...

 

wenn du den ram vllt. stark in die s-atabuchse der festplatte drückst  :Wink: 

der flaschenhals ist wie von einem vorposter schon erwähnt, die Festplatte resp. der Controller

möglichkeiten wären:

-neue Technologie - ne SSD o.ä. wenns ganz fix gehen soll

-Raid-0 oder ähnliche nutzen

-auf Luks verzichten, evtl. hilft es auch ein effizienterer Kryptoalgo verwenden

-allgemein Testen was die Festplatte so am Controller macht mit hdparm, wenn der lahmt nen anderen Controller nutzen

-am Kernel rumspielen wenns ein softwarebottleneck sein sollte hilft vllt. ein update auf die neueste kernelversion

Wenn du allerdings in dem Moment kopiert haben solltest, würd ich mir keine sorgen machen solang es nicht wieder unter normaler Nutzung auftritt.

----------

## pieter_parker

dmesg | grep -i NCQ zeigt bei mir nichts an, ich verstehe nicht wo ich im kernel was einschalten muss damit ncq unterstuetzung da ist und auch genutzt wird - wer kann es mir bitte verstaendlich erklaeren ?

----------

## py-ro

Aktivieren musst du es garnicht, wenn das Kernelmodul deines Controller es kann, dann wird es automatisch aktiviert.

Bye

Py

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe ein x38 mainboard mit intel ich9 chipsatz, an diesem sind auch alle festplatten laufwerke angeschlossen

der sata kontroller kann ncq laut datenblatt, warum wird es dann nicht genutzt ?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich habe ein x38 mainboard mit intel ich9 chipsatz, an diesem sind auch alle festplatten laufwerke angeschlossen
> 
> der sata kontroller kann ncq laut datenblatt, warum wird es dann nicht genutzt ?

 

schuß ins blaue:

mal die bios optionen gecheckt?

----------

## Josef.95

Du solltest, wenn möglich, "AHCI" verwenden, dies muss im BIOS und im Kernel aktiviert werden.

Doch Vorsicht, wenn du ein Dual-Boot mit Windows nutzt, dann braucht auch Windows  diesen Treiber, ansonsten wirst du es nicht mehr booten können!

Mit ein wenig Suche ist dazu sehr viel Info im iNet zu finden, ich persönlich kann dir da mangels unterstützter Hardware nicht weiterhelfen.

----------

## pieter_parker

im bios gibt es bei mir nichts zu ncq

SATA_AHCI [=y]

dmesg | grep -i NCQ

zeigt nichts an zu ncq

wie kriege ich denn nun raus ob ncq unterstuetzung verfuegbar ist und ob sie genutzt wird ?

ich hab 8 gig ram im computer, brauche ich irgendwelche besonderen optionen im kernel oder sonst wo damit es mit dieser menge arbeitsspeicher keine probleme gibt ?

----------

## moe

Im Bios sollte es zu Sata Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben die entweder direkt AHCI heißen, oder Compatible/Enhanced (da dann Enhanced).

----------

## pieter_parker

disable/raid/ahci kann ich im bios bei mir einstellen, es steht auf ahci

wie finde ich herraus ob ncq genutzt wird und wie aktiviere/deaktiviere ich es ?

----------

## moe

Ich hab keine Ahnung von NCQ, aber bei ist da in dmesg was bei:

```
# dmesg | grep -i -A 2 -B 2 ncq

[    0.804624] ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.804819] ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    0.804938] ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.805449] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.805709] scsi1 : ahci

--

[    1.418034] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.418594] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD6400AACS-00G8B1, 05.04C05, max UDMA/133

[    1.418668] ata1.00: 1250263728 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.418759] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    1.419379] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd
```

Hab nen AMD-Board mit SB600 SATA-Controller und eine 640GB WD Caviar Green. Irgendwas aktiviert habe ich nicht.

Kommt bei der Ausgabe von dmesg denn überhaupt irgendwas mit ahci oder ata vor? Evtl. sind in deiner Kernelconfig derartige Ausgaben deaktiviert, oder irgendein Logspammer hat das schon ausm Buffer gedrückt?

----------

## pieter_parker

dmesg |grep AHCI

```
[    0.821164] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    4.625040] ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

server server_sda3 # dmesg |grep ahci

[    0.801742] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.801751] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.811486] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.811527] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.821164] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.830929] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part ems

[    0.840685] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.840983] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.850705] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.860171] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.869366] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.878386] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.887110] scsi5 : ahci

[    4.605035] ahci 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.625040] ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    4.634893] ahci 0000:04:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

[    4.644744] ahci 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.644888] scsi6 : ahci

[    4.654708] scsi7 : ahci
```

dmesg |grep AHCI

```
[    0.821164] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    4.625040] ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
```

dmesg |grep ata

```
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 45056 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000999] Memory: 8304916k/9175040k available (4649k kernel code, 81320k reserved, 2771k data, 388k init, 7478152k highmem)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc148a791 - 0xc173f3a0   (2771 kB)

[    0.281156] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.895764] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406100 irq 32

[    0.904506] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406180 irq 32

[    0.913175] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406200 irq 32

[    0.921644] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406280 irq 32

[    0.929899] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406300 irq 32

[    0.937976] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406380 irq 32

[    1.403059] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.456947] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 488395055, native 488397168

[    1.464694] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3250620NS, 3.AEG, max UDMA/133

[    1.472377] ata1.00: 488395055 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.515272] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.506067] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.555100] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

[    2.563297] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.613433] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.194042] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.203283] ata3.00: ATA-8: ST31000520AS, CC32, max UDMA/133

[    3.211589] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.221479] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.797042] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.808147] ata4.00: ATA-8: ST31000520AS, CC32, max UDMA/133

[    3.818140] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.829520] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.260024] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.585034] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.664295] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea100000 port 0xea100100 irq 19

[    4.673933] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea100000 port 0xea100180 irq 19

[    4.988034] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.313034] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.843861] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    6.885091] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1940k

[   11.128497] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   11.138032] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[  919.870230] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[  926.928209] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

dmesg |grep ATA

```
[    0.000000]   #3 [0001000000 - 000184b9c0]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000184b9c0]

[    0.821164] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.895764] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406100 irq 32

[    0.904506] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406180 irq 32

[    0.913175] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406200 irq 32

[    0.921644] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406280 irq 32

[    0.929899] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406300 irq 32

[    0.937976] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xea406000 port 0xea406380 irq 32

[    1.403059] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.464694] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3250620NS, 3.AEG, max UDMA/133

[    1.533103] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250620NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.506067] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.555100] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

[    2.632101] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.194042] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.203283] ata3.00: ATA-8: ST31000520AS, CC32, max UDMA/133

[    3.241107] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000520AS     CC32 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.797042] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.808147] ata4.00: ATA-8: ST31000520AS, CC32, max UDMA/133

[    3.850088] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000520AS     CC32 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.260024] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.585034] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.625040] ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    4.664295] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea100000 port 0xea100100 irq 19

[    4.673933] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea100000 port 0xea100180 irq 19

[    4.988034] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.313034] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300
```

auf meinem mainboard ist ein intel ich9 sata kontroler verbraut

----------

## moe

Na da wird doch NCQ sowohl beim Controller als auch bei der Platte erwähnt, laut Josef.95 (ich hab keine Ahnung) läuft demnach NCQ bei dir..

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, sieht das aber nicht eher nur wie eine info aus das ncq moeglich waere ?

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

schau Dir mal diese Seite (im unteren Abschnitt) an:

http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/wiki?action=browse&id=Western_Digital_NCQ&revision=26

Gruß Daniel

Ps: iowait kann auch durch networktraffic entstehen.

[Edit]

Und natürlich ein: hdparm -I /dev/sdX

----------

